# Ski resort hunting on extended



## Kdub

Does anyone know if its legal to hunt on ski resort land (brighton, solitude, snowbird, altar, etc) during the extended archery? I always heard it was legal since it is national forest land, but never went in fear of trespassing. Anyone have links to the law about it?


----------



## Flyfishn247

I have heard too that portions are legal, but I am one who isn't going to chance it because you never know with some of the people up there. Especially with the year-around activites up there and the number/type of people that participate. I guarantee legal or not, someone will raise a stink and probably call the sheriff and likely make up a story just to get them there to harrass you. There is plenty of area around the resorts, why bother with any land inside the boundry. Plus, I have found most the animals tend to be outside the resort boundries anyways. If you do find what is legal and decide to hunt it, good luck.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Having killed animals on ski resorts I can give you the full skinny.

Here it is: Brighton, Most of the resort is open to hunting but you have to walk in. Just obey the laws about shooting/hunting close to roads and structures. Solitude, same thing. I think... Snowbird, Closed. Every inch of it!!! Alta, the only place you can hunt any part of Alta is that part east of the Albion basin road to the Albion basin Camp ground, and then in a straight line past that camp ground up to devils tower. Any where west of that road is off limits, and anywhere with in 100 yards of that road or any structure.

These are the rules as I understood them about five years ago. I haven't hunted up there since 2008 so the rules may have changed. Best bet is to check with the ski resort officials themselves before you go.


----------



## duckhunter1096

It's all closed!!!! Well... In my world, it SHOULD all be closed. But I'm a lead flinger, not a stick flipper... So if I only get two weekends, you guys should only get 4-6... Not 1/3 of a year. (just me venting...)


----------



## swbuckmaster

Then pick up a bow and quit your wingin.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

No sh*t Yancey, that's why I bow hunt, their too easy to kill with a gun. Hell, ray Charles could kill a deer with a rifle... :twisted:


----------



## ARCHER11

Good information. What do you guys know about the mining areas? There are quite a few strips on the front of private property owned by mining companies but from what I understand they only own the mineral rights and it is open to hunting... Is that correct?


----------



## Critter

The way that you can hunt on the ski resort property is that it is forest service land that the resort is just leasing for the purpose of sking. A mining claim is a whole different animal. They are considered private property and it isn't legal to hunt on them without the owners permission.


----------



## Bowdacious

What about up above deer valley top of guardsmans area?


----------



## middlefork

Bowdacious said:


> What about up above deer valley top of guardsmans area?


 All private on the east side.


----------



## 10yearquest

ARCHER11 said:


> Good information. What do you guys know about the mining areas? There are quite a few strips on the front of private property owned by mining companies but from what I understand they only own the mineral rights and it is open to hunting... Is that correct?


I am not sure of that. I know that gravel pit mines are under m.s.h.a regulations and that could mean stiffer fines for trespass and possible restririctions on weapons. most of them are on private property on the front too.


----------



## Karl

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Having killed animals on ski resorts I can give you the full skinny.
> 
> Here it is: Brighton, Most of the resort is open to hunting but you have to walk in. Just obey the laws about shooting/hunting close to roads and structures. Solitude, same thing. I think... Snowbird, Closed. Every inch of it!!! Alta, the only place you can hunt any part of Alta is that part east of the Albion basin road to the Albion basin Camp ground, and then in a straight line past that camp ground up to devils tower. Any where west of that road is off limits, and anywhere with in 100 yards of that road or any structure.
> 
> These are the rules as I understood them about five years ago. I haven't hunted up there since 2008 so the rules may have changed. Best bet is to check with the ski resort officials themselves before you go.


Thanks.

Tagging this for future reference.


----------



## Karl

duckhunter1096 said:


> It's all closed!!!! Well... In my world, it SHOULD all be closed. But I'm a lead flinger, not a stick flipper... So if I only get two weekends, you guys should only get 4-6... Not 1/3 of a year. (just me venting...)


I have been stick flipping since I was 10.

Love it !!

My idea of a perfect hunting ground would be one that is archery only.

Looks like this is the place (no pun intended).


----------



## swbuckmaster

Karl this thread is several years old. The laws have changed on some of the resorts to absolutly no hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrshmitty

Have you given the DWR a call to ask? If you have approval from them you should be golden, but have it documented.


----------



## swbuckmaster

Dwr isn't up to date on who owns what in utah. My guess is they would just say they don't know if it's legal to hunt or not. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

We landed on the moon!


----------



## Karl

swbuckmaster said:


> Karl this thread is several years old. The laws have changed on some of the resorts to absolutly no hunting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ok thanks.

I drove up to Alta and read the signs and googled the rules for the Albion Basin.

It looks like hunting is allowed to the east and northeast of the road going up there.

Whether it is bow only or rifle and bow I do not know. But I won't be rifle hunting this year anyway.


----------



## swbuckmaster

As far as I'm aware that area is operated by R&K outfitters cwmu. Not open to public


----------



## swbuckmaster

NOTHING north of utah county line and south of I-80 is open to muzzy or rifle deer hunting. This includes anything in little cotton wood canyon, big cotton wood canyon, mill creek, lambs canyon and i-80 south. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

